
Canadian scientist sent deadly viruses to Wuhan lab – CBC News - ycombonator
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/canadian-scientist-sent-deadly-viruses-to-wuhan-lab-months-before-rcmp-asked-to-investigate-1.5609582
======
lowdose
> The only reason the correct packaging was used is because the Chinese wrote
> to them and said, 'Aren't you making a mistake here?' If that had not
> happened, the scientists would have placed on an Air Canada flight, several
> of them actually, a deadly virus incorrectly packaged. That nearly
> happened," Attaran said.

That sounds extremely reckless for a scientist who knows what they are
shipping.

